# Silva vs. Liddell!!



## AceHBK (Nov 20, 2008)

I was watching MMA Live on ESPN and looks like (not confirmed yet though) Anderson Silva will take on Chuck Liddell in Feb which will take place in London.

Your thoughts!?!??!


----------



## jarrod (Nov 20, 2008)

my thoughts are that chuck was a great champion, & he will be sorely missed.  

jf


----------



## MattJ (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL. Silva FTW.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 20, 2008)

Silva all the way.  I love Chuck, but Silva us un the zone right now...Chuck is not the guy who;ll cahnge that.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Emptyhand (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with the above posters!

Chuck was a great champ, but I think Silva will put a hammering on him.

Would be interesting to watch a banger against an all around striker.


----------



## thetruth (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I hope they are paying Chuck  A LOT!!!!   It's a step up from the last light heavy Silva fought but still one that is past his best.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2008)

Man, this'll be a great fight.  As much as I enjoy watching Chuck fight, I think that Silva will get the win.


----------



## CDA4555 (Nov 21, 2008)

1. Interesting fight.  A great counter puncher with power in Chuck and a great all around fighter in Anderson.

2.  I feel bad for whoever fights Anderson next because he is pissed off at the critics after his last fight against Cote.

3.  Anderson Silva will punish Chuck with strikes then submit him in the second round.

4.  Chuck will now be a gatekeeper in the UFC and will no longer be a championship contender.


----------



## buldog (Nov 21, 2008)

Bad matchup for Chuck, good for Silva.   Silva seems to only have trouble with ground specialists.  get Leutter in shape and he would really cause him trouble.  seems like Dana is keeping jiu jitsu guys away from him to protect his "best pound for pound fighter"  I respect Silva alot but he does have 4 losses so he is not indestructable.  It seems like the weight class is a little weak right now and they need some way to hype it up.  I'd love to see GSP vs Silva more than Chuck.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Any idea when? the next UFC over here is 93 and that's in Ireland.


----------



## dungeonworks (Nov 22, 2008)

jarrod said:


> my thoughts are that chuck was a great champion, & he will be sorely missed.
> 
> jf



I totally agree.  Liddell is my favorite fighter of all time, but everyone gets KO'd by age.  I think he has a couple good fights left, but Andersen Silva is not one of them.  Personally, I'd like to see him at HW for a few fights.  I just wonder how his nearly immortal takedown defense matches up against a Lesnar or Mir or Nogeira.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2008)

Chuck was a great fighter and may still have one or two good fights left in him.  However, people have figured out a blue print on how to beat him and unless he changes his game up a bit I see him being destroyed by Silva.


----------

